# Very broke student



## sami (7 Nov 2010)

I am a student who run out of money. I'm not a Irish citizen but i dont know what to do. I only need money to pay the rent and the bills for two months. €1500 could get me a long way (maybe I even can by some food) But my main problem is the rent and the bills. 

Where can I get a loan fast for that kind of money? 

My old job in my old country owes me a lot of money so I am just waiting to get them (latest January). But it is now I need money.

Pleas can somebody point me in the right direction?? I`m on my knees!


----------



## fender (7 Nov 2010)

You are NOT entitled to any social welfare payments in Ireland as you are a student. NO bank or society will give you a loan either as you are not working and you have no collateral in order to get a loan - but I think you know this already.

Your best bet is to contact the St. Vincent De Paul Society *svp.ie*. I dont know what they can do for you but worth a try. You would have had to prove that you could support yourself while studying in Ireland so did you spend the money you had or what?


----------

